# The Most Important Mod Of All.



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Enough said.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Is that a bottle opemer?? All Miller comes either pop top or twist off caps.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

In the land of microbrew, a bottle opener is a necessity.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Niiiiiiice


----------



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Any good micro brewing fan knows that good micros come in quart jars though!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

danny285 said:


> Is that a bottle opemer?? All Miller comes either pop top or twist off caps.


That's for the Molson & Moosehead.







---Mike


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Thats a good one !


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

What a great idea! I had to use the truck's seat belt to open a micro brew last weekend!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

So when the DW asks why you are on your knees looking under the trailer you just tell her your checking the status of the stabilizer jack. With that in mind you may want to add a couple of others around the trailer!!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just remember to buy a quality opener, especially if you live in an area where road salt is used. The one in my picture is zinc coated cast iron. I would hate to see someone's day ruined because of opener failure.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You as yourself...."Great mod...but what about times when I'm away from the trailer? Here is the answer...


----------



## Landrover (Jul 16, 2011)

LOL what a great mod, I'm going to put one on while I am getting the new trailer set up and ready to go for our maiden voyage.....


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

"She's a 'beaut' Clark.....


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Where did you get that OC? My dog needs one of those

















Found it!
Bark4Beer


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I love the OP's stationary opener idea but for those that just can not be caught w/o a bottle opener, you can always have one available on your baseball hat:

http://www.bewild.com/beer-bottle-opener-baseball-hats.html

or on your flip-flops:

http://www.reef-sandals-online.com/reef-fanning.htm


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I love it!! Such a simple, inexpensive mod, yet worth more than any mod ever done!! I need to add this one to my list.

DAN


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I have the reef sandles, and its not that easy to use unless you take the sandle off.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I just use the edge of the picnic table. It's free.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Stance said:


> I just use the edge of the picnic table. It's free.


Truth is I use a hand made metal bottle opener I made as my first project as a freshman in high school while in metal shop.

It will outlast generations of my family.


----------

